# schrauben G3 ausfallenden



## Endless86 (23. September 2011)

hi, ich dachte heute so das mein 951 mal etwas  nötig hat und hab es mal ordentlich gesäubert. nicht, dass ich das nicht nach jeder fahrt machen würde... aber ich hatte heute lust dazu und nichts besseres vor.
dabei musste ich feststellen, dass die schrauben von den ausfallenden anfangen zu rosten und da ich möchte das mein bike nicht nur top fährt sondern auch top aussieht geht mir das so richtig auf den sack.

hat jemand eine alternative dazu oder eine quelle für die originalen?


----------



## geosnow (7. Oktober 2011)

Endless86 schrieb:


> hi, ich dachte heute so das mein 951 mal etwas  nötig hat und hab es mal ordentlich gesäubert. nicht, dass ich das nicht nach jeder fahrt machen würde... aber ich hatte heute lust dazu und nichts besseres vor.
> dabei musste ich feststellen, dass die schrauben von den ausfallenden anfangen zu rosten und da ich möchte das mein bike nicht nur top fährt sondern auch top aussieht geht mir das so richtig auf den sack.
> 
> hat jemand eine alternative dazu oder eine quelle für die originalen?



Ich hab glaube noch ein paar übrig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steiltyp (1. Juni 2015)

Servus, grabe den Faden mal aus - ich muss eine meiner Schrauben ersetzen, weil sie gebrochen ist und leider ist die dünne Unterlegscheibe, die zwischen Rahmen und Ausfallende kommt, auch verschwunden - hat sowas noch wer rumliegen?

Gruß
Till


----------

